
Top 10 tech trends: The boomer Internet, smart phones and more - getp
http://venturebeat.com/2008/05/14/top-10-tech-trends-the-boomer-internet-smart-phones-and-more/
======
maxklein
The greatest tech trend that will happen is that the cell phone is going to
change. The greatest change in the cell phone is going to be in the user
interface, and I believe that the cell phone is going to go towards less
traditional input methods.

I have a "smartphone". And it's too complex to use, because it is trying to
use a PC windowing system on an embedded device. It has menus and tabs and
lists - those things don't work simply because the screen is too small.

The iphone works to a large part because there is a lot of thought put in the
user interface. The human-machine interaction.

Other companies are seeing this, and they will start innovating, no longer in
the hardware, but in the software. That's when we'll see the new cell phone
features I expect:

1\. Multitouch 2\. Squeezing 3\. Voice recognition 4\. Context sensitive UIs
5\. Motion detectors that do something depending on how phone. Example - phone
in pocket, everything is off. You take it out and look at it, it shows you
date, calls, etc. You start playing with it, it figures out what you likely do
6\. Entire surface of phone interface

Till people start working on the UI, the phone is stuck. When the UI changes,
things will become massive with the phone.

That's why google is going Android. They know where the future OS is.

